# HP Keyboard (SDM4700P)



## gronast (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi, I've been getting some REALLY good help from you guys in the Security Center, and I thought maybe you could help me out with another issue (not a problem though )

I'm using an old HP Keyboard, the one in the picture (without the scribbles in polish ) which has some multimedia-command keys and i though maybe you could help me to get them working again, and if maybe there is some way for me to set what I want them to do?

Thanks


----------

